# Purple Screen on Hopper



## AZDude (Apr 22, 2012)

First of all, I love the 1 Hopper/ 3 Joey setup that we have. Was installed on 4/24 and we have had only one issue/problem. Every once in a while when we turn the TV on, the screen will be purple and the sound will be out. Sometimes the video will be frozen, other times not. 
Happens at anytime
No external HD attached
To fix the problem, i unplug the HDMI cable from the back of the Hopper and plug it back in. BOOM, the picture is crystal clear and the sound is back.

Any ideas? This has happened maybe 10 times since I had the system installed. Not a big deal, but annoying when it happens. I haven't tried another HDMI cable, will do so tomorrow to see if that helps.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you can provide brand, make, year and FW version of your TV ...
plus: h2k HDMI diags, perhaps screenshots (should be 6 or 8 of these) right after re-connection HDMI cable and possibly before (if you have component input and a cable to same or other TV)


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Try changing the HDMI port or the cable.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Please send me a PM with your phone or account number. If you could provide the make and model number of your TV so I can submit a technical problem report I would appreciate it!


----------



## AZDude (Apr 22, 2012)

PM Sent


----------

